# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Juego de helder guimaraes

## SuSuRrOsd

Pues básicamente quería saber el nombre del segundo juego que realiza helder guimaraes en nada x aqui. Se que es un juego bastante viejo pero lo vi hace mucho y me impactó una barbaridad, quisiera saber mas sobre el.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2nox5q

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Pues básicamente quería saber el nombre del segundo juego que realiza helder guimaraes en nada x aqui. Se que es un juego bastante viejo pero lo vi hace mucho y me impactó una barbaridad, quisiera saber mas sobre el.
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2nox5q


No puedo ver el video, pero te recomiendo al 100% que te estudies su libro "Reflejos" y "Small Miracles". Lástima que ya no le podamos ver por aquí tan a menudo ni en actuaciones ni en confes desde que se fue a USA pero de vez en cuando viene. Estate atento y apuntante ;-)

----------


## SuSuRrOsd

Gracias por la info echaré un ojo :D
Comparto de todos modos el video encontrado en youtube, por si alguien me puede ayudar un poco mas  :Wink1: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUxGrMLQTjQ

----------


## Ray0

yo voy buscando un efecto así pero este no lo conozco como va parece que no es con anti... he mirado también otros el de Manolo talman challenger  o el efecto suicida de goñi si alguien conoce este plises que de su opinión a ver que tal es, si es difícil etc. saludos

----------


## Ray0

http://www.antena3.com/programas/el-...061000386.html


este también esta bien.

----------


## Oscar Rod

> yo voy buscando un efecto así pero este no lo conozco como va parece que no es con anti... he mirado también otros el de Manolo talman challenger o el efecto suicida de goñi si alguien conoce este plises que de su opinión a ver que tal es, si es difícil etc. saludos


Un consejo que puedes tomar si quieres y si no no ya que solo te veo entrar para preguntar por efectos: Menos truquitos y más magia ;-)

Ya conoces el efecto, solo te falta probarlo. La dificutad o no depende de la persona. La gente se suele preguntar si es dificil por la técnica e, insisto, eso es un 10% si me apuras del problema.

Lo único que te voy a comentar es que el efecto de Talman no te va a valer para Close-up y no se trata de angulos ni que se vea o no sino de un método que es apto solo mentalistas, e insisto no de close up. Aunque si tienes imaginación quizás puedas hacerle modificaciones para que pueda servir ya que la idea en si es cojonuda (como asi todo lo que hace Talman, por otra parte)

----------


## Ray0

http://www.antena3.com/programas/el-...061000386.html

este también esta bien

----------


## SuSuRrOsd

Ostras en ese al final la caga, muestra el segundo cuatro de diamantes que debia estar oculto jajaja

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Ostras en ese al final la caga, muestra el segundo cuatro de diamantes que debia estar oculto jajaja


¿Y tiene sentido tener un segundo cuatro de diamantes para...?
¿por si en lugar de cuatro de rombos dicen....cuatro de rombos?

No digo ni que si ni que no. Solo que se de vueltas a la razón de esa impresión.

----------


## SuSuRrOsd

Ese segundo cuatro está para hacer el efecto de la carta azul que obviamente no debió voltear xD

----------


## Americo

Lo que hace es hacer que no tiene que sacarlo adrede, por que? porque como va a mostrar todas la cartas en blanco, si en el medio o al final sale el 4 la gente se va fijar en el mas que la blancas. Si lo enseña al principio, te fijas en el, ademas lo guarda y lo vuelve a mostrar y dice: "¿No lo estas flipando? como diciendo....Otro 4 habra mas cuatros? Ves te hace pensar en que habra mas 4 en la baraja, entoces ya te hace olvidar del 4 azul, porque asocias el 4 con el rojo, porque todas las demas cartas son rojas. De esta forma, cuando enseña las demas cartas blancas, viene el otro efecto de impresion...todas blancas! ...y rojas, puesto que los dos cuatros los mantiene cara arriba, de manera que esta forzando en tu mente el 4 con el rojo, y el azul se te al olvidado, al menos al expectador. 
Es decir, que ya no piensas en por que estaba el 4 azul o/y el otro 4 rojo.  Si no en porque todas las cartas estan blancas y habia un 4

----------


## Ray0

naaa se ha equivocado ha sido un fallo pero ha sabido solucionarlo.

----------

